# Fixing drywall cracks in shifting house



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

House has cracks in walls (at drywall seams or where drywall meets doorways/windows) up to 1/4". Cracks have been repaired before and reappreared, according to the owner. 

Any suggestions for anything that I can apply to cover cracks that has some inherent flexibility and ability to "stretch" when the house shifts again in the future? Thanks. 

John


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

Elastomeric caulking like S-W 1100A. Sometimes I fill a crack with that and then if needed skim a very light coat of Easysand 20 or S-W spackling over it (both set up quick). In the case of chronic cracks, a flat paint (for easy touchups) is about it..


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

remove the loose material, patch with easysand or durabond, sand smooth, spray it with 2 coats of good bye cracks. This stuff sounds silly but it seems to work.
http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I use mesh drywall tape with 3 coats of mud on all wall cracks.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

If the house is shifting, might be wise idea to rec. ho to call a structual eng....they may have bigger problems then just cracks...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I cut out the tape and apply mesh tape and couple few coats of mud, then a couple few coats of paint.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I have no warranty on cracks due to settling, but I have use caulk and Good-Bye Cracks when appropriate, and had good success with them


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

The absolute best, never see the crack again way to deal with it is,
To remove the drywall larger than the crack area (stud to stud) then
add a few 2x4's for extra support. then re drywall the spot, mudd and paint.

I know it seams like allot, but it's guaranteed.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Patching the cracks cause by shifting house, to me, it just like taking a cold medicine. You try to fix the symptom not the cause. You just have to be honest with your clients that it might crack again.


----------



## MattCoops (Mar 28, 2008)

You NEED to fix the shifting problem first. More than likely any cracking is just going to occur again.
If it's just plaster cracking then a flexible, paintable caulk will work the trick.
But if the house has movement eiter in the foundation or framing, you'll want an engineer to come have a look at it and troubleshoot it.

Why repair something that's just gonna get ruined again. And then have the homeowner coming after you to fix and fix and fix, or even get money back or worse file a claim.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

What Matt says makes sense, but I am uncertain as to how it is possible for a painter to determine the source of the cracking, whether it be the shifting frame, settling foundation or a one time breaking of the plaster in the seam. I have found good luck in describing the difficult nature of these chronic problems and providing the customer with all of the options. If they want to dig out the tape and reapply the seam with mud and tape or if they want a quick sand and stretchy caulking applied, or if they want a demo and supportive construction job are all ok with us as contractors. In the end it is their property and decision to make. Our job is to inform and follow through with the work.


----------



## MattCoops (Mar 28, 2008)

It is next to impossible for a painter to determine.
That's why you should hire an engineer to inspect it. :thumbsup:

If your job is to inform, how can you make any recommendations or guide in the decision process if you're not properly qualified with a firm grasp of knowledge?


----------



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

I sincerely appreciate all the great feedback on ideas on how to address drywall cracks, as well as the importance of getting to the underlying cause of the problem, and making it clear to the client that until the cause is addressed, anything I can offer may only be a temporary fix. 

Thanks again everyone who responded. 

John


----------

